# Is it possible to turn Northwest Airlines Worldperks Miles into AGR mi



## Cascadia (Jan 30, 2008)

I read some posts about people turning their airline miles into hotel miles into AGR miles back into airline miles, or some complicated thing like that that was causing problems. I was wondering if that serial exchange process can be harnessed to turn Northwest Airline Worldperks miles into AGR miles?

I have about 20,000 Worldperks miles, which is a fine thing to have, but boy I am sure getting more and more enthusiastic about taking the train rather than flying!

I suppose I should look into what Worldperks miles can be exchanged for in the first place, this idea just occurred to me, haven't looked into the first thing about it.

Maybe one of you has done this, or tried to?


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 30, 2008)

There is no way (that I know of without losing *lots* of miles) to turn NW WorldPerks into AGR points. The only airlines that I know of that you can transfer miles to AGR are Continental and Midwest.

A good thing about WorldPerks is that those miles do not expire! (I myself have 15000+ lying around.) Another good thing is they are in SkyTeam, and you can credit your miles flown on SkyTeam members (including Continental and Delta) to your WorldPerks account. And since you said you have ~20000 miles, you are only 5000 miles from a free ticket (if you're lucky)!


----------



## AlanB (Jan 30, 2008)

It would seem that one can get AGR miles into Worldperks, although at a terrible cost. But there doesn't seem to be any way to get points out of Worldperks according to the Flyertalk Mileage converter.


----------



## Cascadia (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey you guys, thanks for the fast replies. I wouldn't want to lose any value shifting miles around, that's for sure. I think I have 25,000 miles actually, enough for a ticket if I'm lucky, as you say. Boy sometimes it doesn't work out when you want to use miles to fly! But I was super lucky last time I flew and got a really good flight out of Vancouver BC to Minneapolis and back for 25,000 miles. I felt super fortunate that I could make that work out.

I should just be glad I have those Worldperks miles in reserve, and that indeed, they don't expire. They might come in handy, that's why I still have them. I would surely rather take the Empire Builder back home than the stupid NWA plane, if I can!

Thanks again!


----------



## sechs (Jan 30, 2008)

I'd suggest spending them rather than hoarding them. You never know when they'll change the redemption costs or concoct and expiration.


----------

